# Zurück vom Philippinengraben, die Sailfish-Jagd ging weiter !



## zandermouse (5. Mai 2009)

Früh morgens an einem frischen Märztag verlasse ich ein Airport- Hotel in Frankfurt am Main in Richtung Flughafen. Beim Verladen meiner Gepäckstücke scherzt der Fahrer meines Shuttle Services noch ausgeglichen über deren Gewicht. 
„Da sind wohl Goldbarren drin?“ Die vermeintlich harmlose Äußerung des Fahrers verschafft mir ein flaues Gefühl in der Magengegend und treibt mir einige Schweißperlen auf die Stirn. Während der Fahrt zum Flughafen rechne ich fieberhaft die fiktiven Kosten für mein Übergepäck aus, erst 10kgx43€ dann 20kg….30kg usw.
Am Flughafen angekommen, setze ich mich in Sichtweite meines Check-in- Schalters auf eine Bank und beschließe erst einmal die ganze Sache visuell abzuchecken. Mir ist freilich vollkommen klar, dass ich an der physikalischen Realität 
der Schwerkraft so nichts ändern werde. Jedoch hat die Erfahrung gezeigt, dass sich manchmal Situationen ergeben, bei denen sich Übergepäck verteilen lässt und so halte ich Ausschau nach alleinreisenden Rücksacktouristen, die oft nur wenig Gepäck mitführen. Da die Maschine einen Zwischenstopp in Bangkok macht, bin ich anfangs noch zuversichtlich. Am Check-in-Schalter von Kuwait- Airways geben immer mehr arabische „Matroschkas“ unzählige Gepäckstücke auf. Als mir klar wird, dass die
Maschine nicht ausgebucht ist, nähre ich mich zwei freundlichen Damen am Schalter. Das erste Gepäckstück wandert aufs Band. Mir wird erklärt, dass das Gepäckstück die 30kg- Grenze überschritten hat und so nicht angenommen werden
kann. Ich verdufte in ein Reisetaschengeschäft, erstehe eine weitere Tasche und packe um. Zurück am Schalter erkläre ich, dass es sich um Sportgepäck handelt und 
dieses angemeldet wäre. Mein Rutenrohr wird misstrauisch beäugt, jedoch beanstandungsfrei angenommen. Gebühren für Übergepäck werden nicht erhoben, ein Hochgefühl macht sich bei mir breit. Jetzt geht die Sailfishjagd in ihre zweite Runde und die Urlaubskasse stimmt.

Nachdem ich fast den ganzen Flug verschlafen habe, setzt die Maschine zur Landung in Manila an. Wir befinden uns bereits im Sinkflug und vor den Toiletten bilden sich endlose Schlangen. Ob das in 20 Jahren meine Prostata noch mitmacht?

Mein Gepäck hat den Flug schadlos überstanden und ich mache mich auf den Weg zu einer kleinen Pension, die ich schnell noch im Taxi aus dem Reiseführer suche. 
In Manila wird an diesem Sonnabend gegen die Regierung demonstriert, was das erreichen meiner Pension fast unmöglich macht. Nach einigen Stunden ist es geschafft und ich sitze bei meiner ersten Zigarre auf dem Balkon im ersten Stock einer kleinen Pension mitten im Herzen von Manila. Sonntag ist Ruhetag. Außer
ein paar Gerstenkaltschalen und ausgiebigen Schläfchen gibt es nichts zu berichten. 
Montag hole ich mir im Reisebüro um die Ecke ein Ticket nach Surigao City. 
Im Domestik Airport treffe ich die Bürgermeisterin von Burgos, einer Nachbarinsel
von Siargao Island. Im Gespräch mit Ihr, erfahre ich, dass um Burgos, nachts jede Menge Blue Marline mit dem Gillnet gefangen werden. Jedoch blieben die Netze bei Vollmond lehr. Für meinen Aufenthalt habe ich mir eine Mondphase von Neumond
bis Vollmond ausgesucht, um flexibel fischen zu können. 
Es folgt noch eine Übernachtung in Surigao City, da dass letzte Fährschiff nach Siargao Island bereits um 12.00 Uhr mittags den Hafen verlässt. Ich nutze die Zeit,
um im Emigration Office mein Visum verlängern zu lassen. Abends rufe ich Junior Gonzales an. Er gibt mir den Tipp, mich noch am Abend am Pier umzuschauen, 
wo genau am nächsten Tag das Fährschiff ablegt. Am Tag darauf schlürfe ich um 5.00 Uhr früh meinen Kaffee am Pier und schaue zu, wie mein Gepäck verladen wird.
Auf dem Schiff herrscht eine beklemmende Enge und es fällt mir schwer einen Platz zu finden. So stehe ich meistens an der Reling und bewundere ausgedehnte Mangrovensümpfe. Junior sagte mir am Telefon, dass er mich mit dem Mottorad in Dapa abholen würde. Dort angekommen, treffe ich den mittlerweile drahtigen 61-jährigen, der mich verschmitzt unter seiner Sonnenbrille anlächelt. Schnell wird mein 46 Kilo schweres Tackle auf einem Mottorad vertäut. Junior erklärte mir, dass wir meinem Gepäck auf seinem Mottorad folgen werden und kein Anlass zur Sorge bestünde. Auf abenteuerlichen Pisten rasen unsere Motorräder über Reisfelder und durch Kokospalmenhaine bis wir das am Pazifik gelegene Örtchen Pilar erreichen. 

In Juniors Haus wird nach einem kräftigen Frühstück der Rest des Tages mit dem Zusammenbau meiner 6 Ruten und dem bespulen meiner Rollen verbracht. Am Abend bleibt noch Zeit für einen kleinen Rundgang durch das Örtchen. Ich werde von den Einheimischen, die sich noch an mich erinnern, herzlich begrüßt und das eine oder andere Gläschen Rum wird gelehrt. Ich habe die Ehre wieder mit Juniors Sohn,
Balolong fischen zu dürfen. Von Ihm erfahre ich, dass die Sailfish-fänge derzeit zu wünschen übrig ließen. So entscheide ich mich für das kleinste Boot und beschließe am nächsten Tag auch die Jiggingruten mitzunehmen. Der Vormittag des ersten Angeltages brachte nur einen Wahoo, der auch noch beim Gaffen verloren ging. 

Am Nachmittag sollte Speedjiggen den Tag retten. Ich bat Balolong, mich an eine 
Stelle zu bringen, wo der Meeresgrund steil auf 200 bis 300m abfällt. Ohne Echolot ein schwieriges Unterfangen, aber Balolong fand so eine Stelle. Ich überließ ihm bereitwillig mein schweres Gerät mit der Stella 10000 und greife zum PE 3- Gerät, bestückt mit einer japanischen Twinpower 8000. 
Nach kurzer Zeit bekommt Balolong einen Hammerbiss auf einen Turky Slider gefolgt von einem sehr langen Run. Die Rute ist zum Halbkreis gebogen und außer sie mit beiden Händen festzuhalten und auf die singende Rolle zu starren, blieb ihm keine weitere Option offen. Als der Fisch stoppt, verlieren wir leider den Kontakt. Die anfängliche Freude über den ersten Strike, musste leider der folgenden Enttäuschung weichen. Kurz darauf lasse ich einen Shimano Flatsite Jig zum Grund hinab und bekomme schon in der Absinkfase einen Biss. Ich entschließe mich jedoch zu warten, da der Biss nur an einer leicht erhöhten Geschwindigkeit der ablaufenden Schnur zu erahnen war. Schließlich schließe ich doch den Bügel und bemerke den Fisch. Nach einem kurzen Drill können wir einen schönen Red Snapper landen und so den Tag doch noch retten, zumindest was das folgende Dinner anging. 





Zum Dinner in Juniors Haus erscheinen auch diverse Mitglieder der PHILIPPINE GAME FISHING FOUNDATION und des Pinoy-Anglers-Forum (Jighead und Spider). Neben den kulinarischen Köstlichkeiten, bestehend aus unseren Tagesfängen und einem Riesentablett Mangrovenkrabben erfreuen sich alle an dem regen Erfahrungsaustausch. Später laden mich die Filipinos noch zum Bier ein und wir schleudern noch bis spät in die Nacht Kunstköder von der geräumigen Terrasse ihres Bungalows in die Lagune und fangen überwiegen kleine Jacks und Makrelen. 

Am nächsten Tag läuft beim Schleppfischen relativ wenig und so beschließen wir am späten Nachmittag erneut zu jiggen. Balolong fängt wie auf Ansage einen Yellowtail beim ersten Drop seines Jigs, ein Hooker- Jig in den Farben Pink-Silber. Kurz darauf nimmt ein kleiner Rusty Jobfisch meinen Jig. Da wir sehr schnell abdriften müssen wir nach jedem Drop unsere Position korrigieren. Ich bekomme erneut einen Biß in mehr als 100 m Tiefe, gefolgt von einem langen Run. Als der Fisch stoppt und ich die ersten Meter Schnur gewinne ist meine Neugier groß. Der Fisch kämpft und wehrt sich bis zur Oberfläche, lässt sich jedoch dann völlig erschöpft und ohne Gegenwehr gaffen. Nun liegt ein weiterer Yellowtail von etwa 7 kg im Boot. 






Balolong gesteht, das diese Art von Fisch bisher nur von Einheimischen Grundfischern erbeutet wurde, weil ich der erste Gast bin, der in dieser Tiefe jiggen wollte. 
Es dämmert und da uns beiden die Arme herunterhängen, wie nach einem Boxkampf, beschließen wir, die Heimreise anzutreten. Wir sind guter Dinge, da wir nicht erwarten, dass die Anderen mehr gefangene Fische vorzuweisen haben. 






Wir
sollten uns irren, denn als wir im Hafen anlegen, berichtet uns Spider von seinem 
gefangenem 24 kg schweren GT. Nachdem sie den ganzen Tag ohne Erfolg auf Sailfish schleppten, beschlossen sie am Abend in der Nähe der drei Felsen die fliegenden Fische durch Rapallas zu ersetzen. Danach folgte der GT double Strike.
Leider konnte nur der wesendlich kleinere 24 kg schwere Fisch gelandet werden. Der zweite ging durch einen Schnurbruch an der 50-er verloren. 
Zur kulinarischen Freude aller hat noch Jemand einen frisch gefangenen Wahoo zum Dinner spendiert, den wir uns als Sashimi schmecken lassen. Selbstverständlich hat jeder Angler WASABI im Gepäck. 

Am folgenden Tag schleppten wir mit 4 Booten sämtliche Hotspots nach Sailfischen ab, doch von den Schwertträgern war weit und breit keine Spur. Im Hafen erzählen mir Einheimische, dass zur Zeit tausende Boote mit dem Gillnet fischen und pro Boot in einer Nacht bis zu zwei Dutzend Sailfische gefangen werden. (für die C&R-er eine kleine Randinformation) Aufgrund dieser Nachrichten bitte ich Balolong für die nächste Nacht alles zum Nachtfischen auf Yellowfin Tuna vorzubereiten und kündige an, das Schleppfischen auf Sailfish vorerst einzustellen. Am Abend treffen drei Filipinos aus
Manila ein, die in ihrem Leben noch nie angeln waren, aber herausfinden wollten, ob das ein Freizeitvergnügen für sie wäre. Ich kann mir, bei Juniors Versuchen den drei über 40- jährigen Angelnovicen die Grundfunktionen einer Penn International näher zu bringen, ein Schmunzeln nicht verkneifen. 

Am nächsten Tag sind wir ausnahmslos mit den Vorbereitungen zum Nachtfischen beschäftigt. Balolong stöhnt schon am frühen Morgen über die viele Arbeit, bei der ich selten helfen kann. Zuerst kaufen wir vor Ort noch einige Circle Hooks der Größe 12/0, die wir mit einer Klavierseite als Vorfach versehen. Balolong nutzt dazu einen, in eine Holzwand eingeschlagenen Nagel und eine Zange. „Sir, if you watch me, it looks easy. Do you want to try?” Dankend weise ich das Angebot zurück und versuche mich anderweitig nützlich zu machen, da ich zum ersten Mal einen Filipino wie einen Europäer schwitzen sehe. Als nächstes werden altertümlich anmutende Gasdrucklampen überprüft und mit Brennstoff befüllt. Da ich ohnehin Nichts von diesen Lampen verstehe, verdrücke ich mich, um irgendwo ein kühles Blondes klar zu machen. Bei diesem nächtlichen Ausflug kam ein von Junior selbst entworfenes und gebautes Glasfieberboot zum Einsatz, dass auch bei höheren Wellen noch gut beherrschbar ist. Am späten Nachmittag inspiziere ich noch einmal sämtliche Ruten an Board. Da nachts nur Fische über 30 kg beißen sollen, nehmen wir nur Gerät ab 50 Pfund aufwärts mit. Beim Abendessen erfuhr ich dann, dass die 3 Angelnovicen aus Manila uns begleiten wollten. Da mir vordergründig nur die Kostenteilung in den Sinn kam, hielt ich es anfangs für eine gute Idee, die drei aus Manila mitzunehmen, was sich jedoch später als Fehlentscheidung herausstellen sollte. 

Als die Sonne am Horizont rotglühend hinter den Wolken verschwand, verließen wir den Hafen in Richtung offene See. Bereits nach einer Stunde fahrt konnten wir riesige Wale beobachten. Mit zunehmender Dunkelheit und größer werdender Entfernung zum Festland stieg auch die Spannung an Bord. Die raue See und die beengten Verhältnisse an Deck ließen als einzige mögliche Form der Fortbewegung nur das Kriechen zu. Als die Maschine stoppte waren wir etwa 30 Meilen Offshore. Es war eine dieser finsteren Neumondnächte, in denen der Mond einem Stück Melonenschale glich. Im Lichtschimmer meiner Kopflampe sahen wir, wie Balolong ein etwa 100m langes Seil mit Boje am Ende ausbrachte, an das er in engen Abständen unentwegt Palmenwedel knotete. Dieses Seil übernimmt im Wesendlichen die Funktion eines Driftsackes und soll umherziehenden Fischen mit seinen Palmenwedeln Unterschlupf gewähren, ähnlich einer _Fish_Agrregating _Device._
_Als nächstes nahm Balolong jene seltsamen Gasdrucklampen in Betrieb und vertäute sie sorgfältig an den Auslegerstegen. Dann nahm er eine meiner 50-er Ruten und zog einen fürchterlich stinkenden fliegenden Fisch auf den Haken.__„Sir, we will try the flying fish until we have caught enough squid”. _
_Vorsichtshalber krame ich mein Harness aus der Tasche, wer weiß, ob ich dazu später noch in der Lage sein werde. In der Zwischenzeit hat Balolong die zweite Rute vorbereitet und will den Köder gerade zu Wasser lassen, da hören wir auch schon den Klicker an der ersten Rute knarren. Strike ! Sir, Strike already Strike !_
_It is a shark ! Als ich die Rute übernehme zieht der Fisch kräftig und stetig Schnur von der Rolle und geht direkt in die Tiefe. Als ich mein Harness in die Rolle einhänge, wird mir klar, dass dieses viel zu lang ist. Hatte ich es doch im heimischen Wohnzimmer für eine Stand-up Situation eingestellt. Doch hier saß ich auf den Planken. Balolong sah mir irgendwie an, in welcher Zwickmühle ich mich befand und schrie mich an: „Sir, give me the Rod and adjust your harness first !“ Als endlich alles passte war der Hai kein Problem mehr. Zumindest für mich nicht. Die Landung war jedoch alles andere als einfach, denn niemand an Board wollte ernsthaft einen lebenden Blauhai im Boot haben. _
_Nach dieser kleinen Einlage konnten wir endlich damit beginnen unsere Squids zu fangen. Dazu hatte Balolong einige 1 Meter lange Bambussplitter mit einem Draht am Ende versehen, an dem ein Stück Plastiketikett einer Wasserflasche befestigt wurde. Nun lockte er mit dem Bambussplitter, ähnlich einem Anglerfisch, Squids zum Boot und fing sie blitzschnell mit dem Kescher. Auf jeden Circlehook kamen 5 Lifesquids. _

_Nachdem alle vier 50-er Ruten angeködert und ausgelegt waren, machte sich Balolong erst einmal vor Erschöpfung lang. Tuna is a waitinggame ! _
_Einer der drei Filipinos änderte nun seine Gesichtsfarbe im Minutentakt. Die Seekrankheit spielte ihm übel mit. Sein Wimmern und Jammern war jetzt nicht mehr zu überhören. Die anderen Beiden baten mich die Aktion Yellowfin abzubrechen. Da Balolong die ganze Arbeit machte, fragte ich ihn, was wir machen sollten. In Anbetracht des Häufchen Elend in Gestallt des über die Bordwand hängenden Filipinos entschlossen wir uns dazu, das Nachtangeln abzubrechen und die Heimfahrt anzutreten. Beim Einholen der Ruten konnten wir noch einen schönen Barakuda landen, der wahrscheinlich schon seit längerer Zeit am Haken hing und von uns nicht bemerkt worden war. Auf der Heimfahrt erzählte Balolong noch einige Anekdoten von früheren nächtlichen Ausfahrten, bei denen um 3 Uhr morgens alle 4 Rollen gleichzeitig losratterten. Die aus dem Halbschlaf hochschreckenden Angler waren in so einer Situation oft chancenlos, da sich die Leinen oft ineinander verdrillten und ein Schnurbruch nicht lange auf sich warten ließ. Auch im vorsichtigen Drill reißen die 50 Pfund Schnüre wie Bindfäden. Die 80-er Schnurklasse wäre die bessere Wahl, jedoch ist die Mitnahme im Reisegepäck stets ein Problem. Balolong berichtete mir von Anglern, die nach ihrem ersten Yellowfin- Erlebnis alles hinschmeißen wollten. Bei den nächtlichen Ausfahrten sind es oft die ganz großen Kampfmaschinen, die die Köder nehmen. Oft gehen Einzelexemplare an den Haken, die sich auch nach stundenlangem Fight nicht liften lassen. Dann wandert die Angel durch viele Hände kampferprobter Angler, die sich dennoch geschlagen geben müssen. Balolongs Geschichten klingen märchenhaft und doch glaube ich jedes Wort. Zu einem weiteren nächtlichen Ausflug kam es leider nicht mehr, weil uns die raue See und der täglich zunehmende Mond einen Strich durch die Rechnung machten. In hellen Mondnächten ist der Fang von Squid fast unmöglich. _
_Am nächsten Morgen machte ich noch ein Foto von meinem Blauhai, bevor ihn Balolong an interessierte Einheimische aufteilte. Auf den Philippinen wird schließlich alles verwertet. *



*_
_Am Nachmittag schleppten wir unsere fliegenden Fische, von der Hoffnung _
_getragen, doch noch einen Sailfish erwischen zu können. _
_Balolong kreuzte mehrfach vor einem unbewohnten Strandabschnitt in kurzer Distanz zum Ufer. Da mir die Nähe zum Strand nicht gefiel, fragte ich Balolong, warum er denn einen Hochseefisch in Strandnähe vermutet? Die Antwort kam von einer Penn Senator deren Klicker einen Fischalarm signalisierte. Die mit hoher Geschwindigkeit ablaufende Schnur ließ keinen Zweifel mehr aufkommen. Wir hatten unseren ersten Sail gehakt. Nach einem 5 Minuten Drill konnten wir diesen kleinen Kerl an Bord begrüßen. _
_*



*_
_Wahrscheinlich waren die Kiemennetze vor der Küste noch zu großmaschig für diesen Winzling. _
_Es folgten einige Tage rauen Wetters, die das Fischen mit unserem Kleinboot derart erschwerten, so dass wir eine Zwangspause einlegen mussten. _
_Als das Wetter aufklarte hörten wir vermehrt von Sailfischfängen im Süden der Insel. _
_Also ging es am nächsten Morgen gen Süden. Als wir so im Boot saßen, fragte ich: Where are those Wahoos this time. Kaum hatte ich ausgesprochen, bekamen wir einen Strike und konnten kurze Zeit später einen Wahoo gaffen. Warum nicht gleich so?_
_Als wir kurz darauf noch einen schönen Sailfish fingen, der im Drill mehrfach sprang, war der Vormittag gerettet. Da jetzt über Ostern mehrere Gäste vor Ort waren, die auf eine Ausfahrt warteten, beschloss ich am Nachmittag kürzer zu treten und einem Filipino den Vortritt zu lassen. Mit Balolong als erfahrenem Bootsmann gelang auch ihm der Fang eines Sails. Jetzt fingen plötzlich alle Gäste in Juniors Haus Sailfische. _
_*



*_
_*Manche Wochenendgäste brachten ihre Kühltruhen mit, die sie anschließend mit Sailfish füllten. Jetzt hatte der kleine Ort Pilar ein gewisses Flair, das sich am besten mit Sailfish- City umschreiben lässt. *_
_*



*_
_Wir fingen nun jeden Tag ein oder zwei Sailfische. Hin und wieder ging auch eine Kingmakrele oder ein Wahoo an den Haken. Leider waren die Dorados schon durch. _
_Als ich einen Sailfish in Richtung Boot drille, passiert etwas Ungewöhnliches. Er kommt ruhig auf mich zu. Es kommt mir wie eine Zeitlupenaufnahme vor, als der Sail mit seinem Schwert die Bordwand durchschlägt. Ich habe es gerade so geschafft mein Bein von der Stelle wegzunehmen, an der jetzt ein Loch die Bordwand ziert. Man erlebt doch immer wieder etwas Neues. _
_*



*_
_Die Sailfische wandern jährlich von März bis Mai von Süden nach Norden die philippinische Pazifikküste entlang. Es handelt sich fast ausnahmslos um sehr junge Fische mit Gewichten von ca. 20 – 30 kg. Irgendwann erreichen sie die Nordspitze von Luzon, den Babuyan Channel. Auf ihrer Reise in den Norden können die Sails ihr Körpergewicht fast verdoppeln. Die richtig großen Sails werden fast ausnahmslos im hohen Norden der Philippinen gefangen. _
_*



*_
_Am letzten Angeltag auf Siargao Island starteten wir um 7.00 Morgens in Richtung Süden. Wir fuhren in das Gebiet in dem wir am Tag zuvor einige Sailfische beim Springen beobachten konnten. Direkt voraus sahen wir, wie fünf fliegende Fische aus dem Wasser sprangen und einen langen Segelflug vollführten. Ein sicheres Zeichen für uns, dass sich ein oder mehrere Räuber an dem Platz befinden. Balolong steuert das Boot mitten durch das beobachtete Szenario. Wie auf Ansage wird die erste Rute krumm und die Schnur wird von der Penn Senator gerippt. Balolong gibt Vollgas und die zweite Rute schlägt aus. Jetzt hören wir beide Klicker der Pennrollen rattern und sehen wie der Schnurvorrat schwindet. Wir drosseln das Tempo und teilen uns auf. Ich gehe mit der einen Rute zum Bug des Bootes und Balolong verschwindet im Heck. Sofort wird klar, dass mein Fisch erheblich mehr Druck macht. Im Drill ziehe ich das Boot immer mehr zum Fisch, der sich halbkreisförmig um das Boot bewegt. Er springt mehrfach in einiger Entfernung. Balolong fordert mich auf schneller zu leiern. Er will meinen Fisch zuerst landen. „Reel it, reel it !“ Nach 10 Minuten können wir den ersten Fisch booten. Ich stecke meine Rute in den Halter und hole den kleineren Fisch an der zweiten Rute zum Boot. Auch den kann Balolong mühelos landen. Als wir die Fische unter dem Zwischenboden verstaut hatten, lag das Boot tiefer im Wasser und die Wellen schwappten herein. Ich bin nicht sicher, ob wir einen weiteren Fisch an Board nehmen sollten und so treten wir die Heimreise an. _
_Außerdem haben wir zum Lunch eine Verabredung am Beach. Heute soll am Strand gegrillt werden und wir geben den kleineren Sailfisch zum Barbecue frei. Da wir nur den halben Fisch essen können, bringt Balolong die zweite Hälfte zum Markt und wird sie reißend los. Auf den Philippinen, alles kein Problem. _
_*



*_
_Mit dem Kleinboot auf Sailfish ist vor allem für mich eine kostengünstige Alternative zu den First Klass Big Game Booten dieser Welt und Siargao Island wird mich auf jeden Fall wiedersehen. Mein Kampfstuhl war einer jener stapelbarer Plastikgartenstühle, wie sie viele von Euch in ihrem Vorgarten stehen haben und dennoch hätten wir es mit einem Marlin aufgenommen. Vielleicht beim nächsten mal, wenn ich mich im Norden Luzons in Santa Ana umschaue. Hierzu findet sich im Reiseführer folgendes: „Der Babuyan Channel wird auch das Bermuda- Dreieck der Philippinen genannt, da dort häufiger Big Game Angler auf geheimnisvolle Weise verschwunden und nie wieder aufgetaucht sind.“ _

_In diesem Sinne_
_mit freundlichen Grüßen *#6*_

_*



*_


----------



## shorty 38 (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zurück vom Philippinengraben, die Sailfish-Jagd ging weiter !*

Petri, saugeiler Bericht. Gruß Shorty


----------



## slowhand (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zurück vom Philippinengraben, die Sailfish-Jagd ging weiter !*

Alter Schwede, da haste aber richtig abgeräumt! Dickes Petri! 
Haste die alle gegessen oder gibt man die Beute dort den Fischern?


----------



## anmati (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zurück vom Philippinengraben, die Sailfish-Jagd ging weiter !*

super bericht#6 , könnte geradewegs im "Blinker" oder sonstiger Fachpresse so veröffentlicht werden. war einfach klasse zum lesen mit super fängen und bildern .Gratulation|schild-g


----------



## larsgerkens (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zurück vom Philippinengraben, die Sailfish-Jagd ging weiter !*

affengeil!!! mehr fällt mir nich ein??
danke dafür!!!


----------



## Ossipeter (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zurück vom Philippinengraben, die Sailfish-Jagd ging weiter !*

Bin erst mal erschlagen!Wow:vik:


----------



## tosa76 (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zurück vom Philippinengraben, die Sailfish-Jagd ging weiter !*

ich bin sprachlos... Vielen Dank für Deinen super Bericht! Ich hatte mich bisher nicht mit BG beschäftigt, aber mein Interesse ist nun mehr als geweckt!!! :q

Nochmals vielen herzlichen Dank!!!


----------



## noworkteam (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zurück vom Philippinengraben, die Sailfish-Jagd ging weiter !*

Respekt und Glückwunsch für diese Reise.

Gruß


----------



## Typhoon112 (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zurück vom Philippinengraben, die Sailfish-Jagd ging weiter !*

Super Bericht mit tollen Fotos, der einfach nur Lust auf mehr macht.#6

Wenn sich irgendwann mal die Möglichkeit bieten sollte so einen Urlaub zu machen, dann werde ich auf jeden Fall zuschlagen!


----------



## WolfsburgVirus (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zurück vom Philippinengraben, die Sailfish-Jagd ging weiter !*

das nenen ich mal ein guten und grossen fank

petri heil angeln ist geil


----------



## HEWAZA (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zurück vom Philippinengraben, die Sailfish-Jagd ging weiter !*

Toller Bericht mit schönen Fotos von einem Super Urlaub.#6#6#6


----------



## stefanwitteborg (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zurück vom Philippinengraben, die Sailfish-Jagd ging weiter !*

...nice nice nice...


----------



## cheggi (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zurück vom Philippinengraben, die Sailfish-Jagd ging weiter !*

Toller Bericht, super geschrieben. Hat mir gerade die Pause versüsst :m

Schönen Gruss

cheggi


----------



## norge_klaus (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zurück vom Philippinengraben, die Sailfish-Jagd ging weiter !*

Ich geh krachen ........, zum Glück geht es in zwei Tagen in Richtung Florida !:vik::vik::vik:

Super Bericht !!!!!

Tight lines !

Norge_Klaus


----------



## noworkteam (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zurück vom Philippinengraben, die Sailfish-Jagd ging weiter !*

ich denk mal, die latte werde ich ab sonntag auf mauritius nicht brechen können...|kopfkrat

ich werde bestimmt wieder so faul werden,..,bin ja auf den kanaren auch drei wochen nicht in die pötte gekommen, und das gelumpe hatte ich dabei....


----------



## schadstoff (12. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zurück vom Philippinengraben, die Sailfish-Jagd ging weiter !*

Ich will auch :c......hat jemand zuviel geld und nimmt mich mit ?......was muss man denn ungefähr für so einen Trip einplanen ??


Aber erst mal dickes Petri


gruss jo


----------



## zandermouse (15. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zurück vom Philippinengraben, die Sailfish-Jagd ging weiter !*

*@all*

*Danke für die netten Antworten !*

*@slowhand*

*„Alter Schwede, da haste aber richtig abgeräumt! Dickes Petri! *
*Haste die alle gegessen oder gibt man die Beute dort den Fischern?“ *

*Besonders wertvolle Speisefische wie Kingmakrele, Wahoo, Red Snapper, Juwelenbarsche usw. habe ich selbst gegessen. Selbstverständlich waren die anderen Gäste mit eingeladen. Die Sails hat Balolong auf dem Markt verkauft und mir die Hälfte des Geldes gegeben. Sails sollen geräuchert sehr lecker sein. Da ich jedoch keine Möglichkeit zum Räuchern hatte, konnte ich es nicht probieren. Die Filipinos bereiten frischen Fisch als Kinelaw zu. Dabei wird der Fisch mit einigen Gewürzen und anderen Zutaten in den Saft von Palmenblättern eingelegt. Nach ca. 45 Minuten kann man dann reinhauen. Man kann sich das Ergebnis ungefähr wie Bismarckhering vorstellen. Diese Art der Zubereitung ist für Wahoo und Sailfisch sehr empfehlenswert. Obwohl es nichts Besseres gibt, wie frischen Wahoo als Sashimi roh zu verzehren. Die Japaner mögen vor allem Skipjack Tuna Sashimi. *


*@schadstoff*

*„…was muss man denn ungefähr für so einen Trip einplanen ??“ *

*Die genauen Kosten für so eine Reise weiß man erst am Ende. Hierzu lässt sich sagen, dass die Lebenshaltungskosten sehr gering sind. Preisbeispiele: 1 Schachtel Zigaretten kostet 20 Cent. Die Flasche Rum bekommt man schon für einen Euro. *
*Die Kosten für das Fischen ergeben sich vor allem aus dem Kraftstoffverbrauch des Bootes. Je nach Bootstyp ist für jeden Geldbeutel etwas dabei. Große luxuriöse Yachten gibt es allerdings nicht. *
*Dadurch, dass alles vor Ort bezahlt werden muss, sollte man immer eine Geldreserve einplanen. Junior Gonzales akzeptiert auch eine spätere Überweisung des Restbetrages, falls das Geld knapp werden sollte. *
*Prinzipiell kann Jeder, der sich Norwegen leisten kann, auch die Philippinen leisten. So wie Jeder unterschiedlich lange für sein neues Auto sparen muss, so muss auch Jeder unterschiedlich lange für eine Reise auf die Philippinen sparen. *
*Ich würde für eine Reisedauer von 21 Tagen eine Reisekasse von 2000 € einplanen. Dazu kommt dann noch das Flugticket von 750-1100 €. *

*@all*

*Ich habe noch eine Prinzipskizze angehangen, die verdeutlichen soll, wie die Flying Fische geriggt werden. In meinen Augen der beste Sailfischköder überhaupt.*

MfG 
#h


----------



## Schulle01 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zurück vom Philippinengraben, die Sailfish-Jagd ging weiter !*

Geiler Bericht und super Fische.
Hab meine Sail`s zwar alle wieder schwimmen gelassen, aber jedem das seine.
Gratulation !#6


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Zurück vom Philippinengraben, die Sailfish-Jagd ging weiter !*

Super Bericht, hab ihn regelrecht verschlungen!


----------



## Laketrout (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zurück vom Philippinengraben, die Sailfish-Jagd ging weiter !*

Schöner Bericht und gut geschrieben.

Nur so aus Interesse, warum nimmt man bei den geriggten Fischen die Augen raus ?


----------



## heiko666666 (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zurück vom Philippinengraben, die Sailfish-Jagd ging weiter !*

was für senator hast de benutzt


----------



## zandermouse (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Zurück vom Philippinengraben, die Sailfish-Jagd ging weiter !*



Laketrout schrieb:


> Schöner Bericht und gut geschrieben.
> 
> Nur so aus Interesse, warum nimmt man bei den geriggten Fischen die Augen raus ?


 

Der Köderfisch muss 100%-ig korrekt gerigt werden. 
Die Schwerachse des gerigten Köderfisches muss
in Verlängerung mit der Schnur nahezu parallel zur
Schwerachse des Bootes verlaufen. Ansonsten
läuft der Fisch nicht geradeaus sondern schräg 
oder trudelt. Da man dies jedoch nicht auf Anhieb
hinbekommt, erhält er am Kopf noch eine Möglichkeit
zum Fine Tuning. Lässt man bei dem Köderfisch die
Augen drin, könnte es sein, dass er beim Schleppen
Eines verliert. Dann würde er aufgrund des Ungleichgewichts
nicht mehr korrekt laufen und die ganze Liebesmühe wäre
umsonst, da man keinen einzigen Biss mehr bekommen würde. :m

Gruß

zandermouse


----------



## malasugi (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Zurück vom Philippinengraben, die Sailfish-Jagd ging weiter !*

Hallo Zandermouse,
habe deinen Bericht mit Intresse gelesen.
War auch schon in einigen Revieren auf den Phils unterwegs.
Welche Monate sind denn auf Sail die besten?
Gruss 
Frank


----------



## HD4ever (18. Januar 2010)

*AW: Zurück vom Philippinengraben, die Sailfish-Jagd ging weiter !*

klasse Bericht !!! #6
super Fänge natürlich auch ... :m ... und das mit sonem verhältnismäßig kleinem Boot ohne Kampfstuhl und ohne alles andere an hightech ... #r


----------



## LAC (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zurück vom Philippinengraben, die Sailfish-Jagd ging weiter !*

@ zandermouse  
Abenteuerliches und erfolgreiches angeln - super bericht, den ich mit freude gelesen habe. Danke!


----------



## malasugi (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zurück vom Philippinengraben, die Sailfish-Jagd ging weiter !*

Hi Zandermouse,
bin Anfang Juni auf den Phils.
Lohnt sich das dann noch auf Sail bzw. welche Fischarten gibt`s dann da noch?
Wie kann ich deinen Skipper buchen.
Gruß
Frank


----------



## zandermouse (7. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zurück vom Philippinengraben, die Sailfish-Jagd ging weiter !*



malasugi schrieb:


> Hi Zandermouse,
> bin Anfang Juni auf den Phils.
> Lohnt sich das dann noch auf Sail bzw. welche Fischarten gibt`s dann da noch?
> Wie kann ich deinen Skipper buchen.
> ...


 
Hi Frank,

nach der Ankunft in Manila ist ein Pflichtbesuch im Shop: "Fishing Buddy" angesagt. Dort erfragen, was geht. Eventuell ist noch eine Anmeldung zum Tournament möglich. Kleines Startgeld und riesiges Preisgeld möglich. 
Adresse: Fishing Buddy, Unit B Manila Bay Arcade, Quino Ave. Corner M.H. Del Pilar St. Malate Tel.: 303-8677

Im Süden, z.B. Ostküste Mindanao geht es im Februar mit den Dorados loß. Jetzt sind wahre Massenfänge möglich.
Ende Februar sind die ersten Sailfische da. Klassische Big Game Saison auf Sailfisch und Blue Marlin ist März bis Ende Mai. Anfang Juni flaut die Saison ab. Vereinzelt sind noch gute Fänge möglich. Im November kommen die Dorados aus dem Norden zurück.

Das ganze findet zeitlich versetzt im Norden statt. Z.B. in der Gegend von Catanduanes. 
Im Juni beginnt überall die Jagd auf große Yellowfin Thune.
Gefischt wird meistens Nachts an den Fish Aggregating Devices, weit draußen auf dem Pazifik. Meistens Mehrtages
Ausfahrten auf abenteuerlich kleinen Booten. Das macht aber Nichts, denn das Meer ist jetzt spiegelglatt. Jetzt unbedingt schweres Gerät zum Jiggen mitnehmen. 

Innerhalb der Philippinen sind große Wahoos zu erbeuten. Jiggen und Poppern lohnt sich überall, wo keinen zu starke Überfischung stattfindet. Hier ist vor allem Palawan zu empfehlen. In machen Gebieten ist Großfisch leider völlig verschwunden. An der Pazifikküste sind ganzjährig große Haie zu fangen. Besonders Blauhai, Fuchshai und große Hammerhaie. Den kleinen Booten können sich, well Offshore, jederzeit große Marline oder Tigerhaie annähren. Ein Fall ist mir bekannt, in dem ein Marlin ,mit seinem Schwert ein Schraubenblatt abgeschlagen hat. Die Rückfahrt gestaltete sich sehr umständlich.:q

Meine Empfehlung für den Juni: Cagayan Valley, Babuyan Channel. Schwerstes Gerät mitbringen und die größten Marlinköder, die Du finden kannst, sonst musst Du erst hunderte Yellowfins drillen, befor es ein Marlin an den Köder schaft. Drills von 8 Stunden und mehr sind keine Seltenheit.
Manchmal verschwinden jedoch Big Game Fischer und tauchen nie wieder auf. :q

Gruß

zandermouse


----------



## Loup de mer (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zurück vom Philippinengraben, die Sailfish-Jagd ging weiter !*

Klasse Bericht - danke für deine Mühe, ihn zu schreiben #6#6#6


----------



## danny.circle (13. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zurück vom Philippinengraben, die Sailfish-Jagd ging weiter !*

was benutzt du auf sail fürn gerät?
ansonsten geiler bericht,macht lust aufs big-game angeln!


----------



## malasugi (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zurück vom Philippinengraben, die Sailfish-Jagd ging weiter !*

Hi Zandermouse,
scheinst dich ja sehr gut auf den Philippinen auszukennen.

Bis jetzt habe ich nur immer im Babuayan Channel gefischt.
Ein neues Revier würde mich schon mal reizen, selbst wenn
ich nicht die Hauptsaison erwische.
Was sind denn "Fish Aggregating Devices"?? Meinst du damit
"Pajaus"??
Was läuft denn im Juni sonst noch so in Puerto Princessa (außer Wahoo)?
Hast du mir ne Adresse für Boot + Skipper?
Gruß
Frank

W


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zurück vom Philippinengraben, die Sailfish-Jagd ging weiter !*

Wow, was ein toller Bericht und super Fotos!#6

Danke dafür.:m


Wenn ich mal groß bin, will ich auch so eine Reise machen...


----------



## zandermouse (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zurück vom Philippinengraben, die Sailfish-Jagd ging weiter !*

Hallo Frank,

Ja mit den "Fish Aggregating Devices" meine ich die Payaws.
Ich habe Dir eine Grafik von dem Teil angehangen, was ca.
30 Kilometer vor Siargao Island liegt. Wie weit das genau ist,
weiß dort kein Mensch. Wenn Du Dich dahin bringen lassen willst,
sagt der Bankero: "Sir, we will need 6 Gallons of Gasoline" 
Die meisten Filipinos, der angelnden Zunft, haben mir erzählt, dass es organisierte
Trips von Palawan aus gibt. Hauptzielfisch ist dabei Yellowfin.
Es werden aber auch Marline und Sailfishe gefangen. Ich weiß nur
nicht, wann dort die Saison ist. Ansonsten ist ja PALAWAN der "Fischtopf" der Philippinen. Besonders das Jiggen wird Dir
viele ungewöhnliche Fänge bringen. Da kann wirklich alles mit
dabei sein, sogar ein Broadbill Swortfish.

Am besten Du fragst Gordon, den Shopbetreiber in Manila.
Falls Du Gordon noch nicht kennen solltes, hilft Dir
dieser Link wahrscheinlich weiter:

Jigging in Batanes: http://www.ironwulf.net/2009/09/16/batanes-deep-sea-fishing-at-bagong-tuklas/

Gordon war ürsprünglich einmal Rechtsanwalt und hat gegen den Ratschlag seines Vaters die Sportfischerszene auf den Philippinen ins Leben gerufen. Er ist auch der Organisator der jährlich stattfindenden Tournaments auf Siargao. 
Es gibt Keinen, der sich sonst besser auskennt. :m

Mir hat er auf dem letzten Trip völlig geniale Jigging-Knoten gezeigt, die auch im schwankenden Boot gelingen. Wer dreimal in der Stunde das Vorfach wechseln muss, wird auf das Einspleißen sowieso verzichten.:q 

Gruß

Henry


----------



## malasugi (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zurück vom Philippinengraben, die Sailfish-Jagd ging weiter !*

Hi Zandermouse,
danke für die schnelle Beantwortung meiner Fragen.
Ich denke ich werde mich wohl erst nach Ankunft in Manila
für ein Revier entscheiden.
Ich habe Atty. Gordon vor ein paar Jahren mal beim angeln
im Babuayan Channel getroffen. Und er hatte mir erzählt dass
er einen Tackle Store an der Ecke Rizal Avenue / Manila Zoo hätte.
Kommt dass mit deiner Adresse so ungefähr hin oder ist er umgezogen?
Wäre ja in den Philippinen nicht so unmöglich.
Welches Revier findest du denn am besten auf den Philippinen?
Gehste denn dieses Jahr wieder runter? Vielleicht trifft man sich
ja mal...
Gruß
Frank


----------



## malasugi (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zurück vom Philippinengraben, die Sailfish-Jagd ging weiter !*

Hi Zandermouse,
ich meinte natürlich die Ecke Roxas Boulevard / Manila Zoo.


----------



## powermike1977 (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zurück vom Philippinengraben, die Sailfish-Jagd ging weiter !*

ich glaube du hattest spass. hammer


----------



## kaizr (16. Februar 2010)

*AW: Zurück vom Philippinengraben, die Sailfish-Jagd ging weiter !*

War nett zu lesen. Wenn du wieder in den Angelurlaub fährst kannste ja noch ein Video erstellen und das dann uploaden. Denn besser kann es schriftlich kaum verfasst werden.

NICE


----------



## zandermouse (2. März 2010)

*3rd Siargao International Game Fishing Tournament*

Invites the anglers to join the... 
3rd Siargao International Game Fishing Tournament
April 14-18, 2010 at Pilar, Siargao Island, Philippines

For Registration and other inquiries, contact:
Manila: Goodcatch Fishing Supply (Atty. Gordon Uy) - (632) 303-8677
Ms. Zeny Pallugna - (63) 929 - 6721508
email: siargao_fishing@yahoo.comThis e-mail address is being protected from spam bots, you need JavaScript enabled to view it 
Cebu:Frank Dinsay IV - (63)917-3298586
Davao: Lito Gempesaw - (63) 908-3615765

Deadline of Registration is on April 1, 2010
visit the website : www.siargaogamefishing.com


----------

